# Dew claws?



## carachi

Does anybody here have a Chihuahua with dew class still intact? Do you ever get any problems with them?

Pepi's were removed at birth by his breeder, Lillie's were removed by the vet at birth and my mum removed Bindii's by herself at birth too (she's done it for 20 years to every newborn pup she's ever had, and she has strict instructions from the vet).

Anybody agree/disagree with the removal of dew claws? It's been proven that the puppies can't feel it when they're newborns. And it's a hell of a lot less painful then ripping them off later!


----------



## Maleighchi

My IG has her dew claws and they've been a nightmare. I know she's not a chihuahua, but she's caught both of them on stuff and pulled them until they bled. I'm told it's a minor thing if they are done when their newborn, but considered major surgery if they have them removed as an adult.

I'd certainly prefer to have them removed I'd hate for my chis to go through this.


----------



## Tora-Oni

Our dog was a big chessie/lab mix and he had his, we hadn't had any major issues. I know my friend who has some dachsunds she had to have on of them remove theirs b/c they busted it sctratching and banging at doors and stuff. She said she would have had it done while they were pups but she got him when he was older. I don't think big dogs have much issues with dew claws but I would still do it with the big dogs just because I feel like it be less to worry about later. I know most of our dogs had their dew claws but they were big dogs.


----------



## Yoshismom

All my guys have had theirs done as a pup except for our Sheltie and he had double dew claws on his back legs that got hooked on everything. We had them removed when he was neutered at 6 months.

I have heard different arguments about them as some people think that it helps them balance? I agree with Leigh, It is better to have them removed than them get torn out.


----------



## KayC

Zoey still has hers. The breeder did not want to remove them as Zoey was so small and having other problems. I have not had a problem yet but she is only 7 months old.


----------



## Jangles021204

Are you talking about the back set only? Or front, too.

ETA: Beau has his front dew claws, and we've never had any problems.


----------



## freedomchis

mine all have there front ones but not the back ones 

i would prefer if they didnt have them but mine havent had any problems with theirs at all!!


----------



## Chili-mom

My folks two chis have their front dew claws but not back ones. The claws haven't been a problem but they are harder to trim because they start to curl so fast. Are Chis born with rear dew claws? I know some breeds are born without them, like Boxers for example.
I can see that front dew claws could help them hold on to prey or hold the female while breeding maybe help when fighting but dogs now-a-days can get by without them.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

I have had large dogs have problems with ripping them off during rough outdoor play, running and such. Chopper has front ones only and yes I wish they were removed. He has never had a problem with them but they are so tiny and a pain in the butt to trim. Ryleigh's breeder removes them at birth.


----------



## sullysmum

Sully has front and back,Fynn and Rosie just have front ones.Iwish they didnt have them as they grow curly and are awkward.My first chi Toby got one of his caught in his eyelid and was screaming,i had to unhook him,it was awful!


----------



## Chico's Mum

I didn't know we can remove them!

For chico it grows so fast. And he always get caught in anything. I end up fallowing him everywhere.

So how will the vet remove it? Well he need surgery or something?


----------



## keegansmum

Keegan still has his, and so far not caused any problems, I trim his nails ( under duress ) about every 6 weeks


----------



## rubia

Rico's breeder says that she & her vet don't remove dew-claws as a practice. When Rico was neutered, I asked the vet about it and he says that it isn't necessary and considred it cosmetic. I guess you can tell who still has his dew-claws ! Initially I was concerned about injury because of them. In all fairness to everyone who told me that they wouldn't take them off ...he has been fine with them. I do keep that nail cut especially short, and it can be filed so that there is no "hook". 

Rico doesn't agree with nail clipping....but that is just his little cross to bear in life


----------



## OrchardLane

I will never remove a front dew claw. Yes it is a pain in the butt to trim them but even though they are redundant - they are still a part of our dogs. It would kind of be like us automatically removing our appendixes because we "could" run into trouble later .... 

Out of all the Chihuahua puppies we have ever owned or bred - only one has been born with a back dew claw (and it was only 1 dew claw haha). 

Our vet will not do cosmetic surgery - which is one of the reasons we chose them. However, if a dog is going in for another surgery (like a neuter/spay) and the owner insists on having back dew claws removed - then that will be done as there has been some indication that the back dew claws can interfere with movement.


----------



## Luella

All mine still have there Dew claws (they only have front ones) and Elliot did once break one of his off well it was hannging off and had bled i guess it didnt hurt him because he wasn't sore and i only found it when i was checking him over the vet just took off the broken nail. I grew back and is fine, 
All i do is keep check on them and cut them before they get too long


----------



## Rosiesmum

Mine both have them (front ones) and they will keep them. They are a nuisance to clip, but we manage okay.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Chico has both front and back. 
I was surprised of haw fast it grow from the first time the vet cut it for him. 
After reading that it could be removed I considered it at least the front ones. But when I went to the vet I forgot to ask him about it even tho he cut chico nails. And now chico doesn't get cot in anything. So I changed my mind. I will just have to learn how to cut his nails or go to the vet to do it every time it gets long again.


----------



## OrchardLane

Chico's Mum said:


> So how will the vet remove it? Well he need surgery or something?


The removal of the dew claw is relatively simple procedure that IF needed is best done during an already scheduled surgery (like a spay/neuter). Personally I do not agree with any surgery on our pets that is for cosmetic purposes - however if the dew claw is causing an issue and your vet deems it necessary then ....

This is what is done (*DON'T READ IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH*)

"_The skin is scrubbed with surgical soap to disinfect the area. The dewclaw is often loosely connected to the paw, unlike other toes. This makes removal relatively simple. Using surgical scissors, the skin, bone and nail of the digit is quickly cut off. The skin is then sutured with absorbable or non-absorbable sutures. Some veterinarians use surgical adhesive. If non-absorbable suture is used, it will need to be removed in 5 to 7 days. In older pets, a bandage is placed over the incision site for 2 to 3 days._"

Here are some links of dew claw removal.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/dewclaw-removal/page1.aspx

http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/05/removing_dew_claws.php


----------



## loopy

ok what are dew claws?


----------



## OrchardLane

loopy said:


> ok what are dew claws?


By definition:

A dewclaw is a vestigial digit of the foot of many mammals, birds, and reptiles (including some extinct orders, like certain theropods). It grows higher on the leg so that in digitigrade species, when the animal is standing, it does not make contact with the ground."

Here is some basic information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewclaw

Here is a VERY informative article about why FRONT dewclaws are needed:

http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0019.htm


----------



## loopy

ooh appah doesnt have any..


----------



## Stephy

Well Kujo has all his and they are a pain in the butt! 

Leena has her back ones removed, so does RubyLee and Iris. But Aria (the corso) has had all of hers removed. I thought it was odd. 

If kujo ever has to be put out out for anything else, he'll have his removed. I'm so scared he's going to rip one off.


----------



## KayC

I didn't know chis had back dew claws. Zoey only has front ones. And I have never had a problem.


----------



## mybabiesmummy

ll as you still know that my dogs have them and i havent had a promblem with them


----------



## Aquarius

Just been reading this old thread.

I only noticed today (despite thinking I had see every part of Biggles!) that he has one dew claw on his back leg.

He has two normal ones on his front legs, but the one on the back leg almost looks like a little finger with a nail on it. In other words almost like a skin tag with a claw - definatley not like the ones on the front.

I had him at the vet today for vaccinations but didn't know about it then. I will being him back Monday to have it checked - it's quite loose, so it would be better to get it checked out - from reading this thread it can be quite painful if they get caught on something - I wouldn't worry about his front ones as they seem normal.

Has anyone else seen this on their dog?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Three of my chi's have their dew claws. The ones in front. None of them have them in the back.
I haven't had any problem with them having their dew claws. It's a little harder to get in there, and cut that nail though, but other then that, no problems. 
Lily had hers removed as a baby. I prefer them to NOT have the dew claws, but only because it's harder for me to cut then the rest of their nails.


----------



## Aquarius

I wouldn't worry about Biggles front dew claws - it's just the back one looks odd - here's a photo (you will all regret that i have learnt how to upload photos!!) Does anyone else think this looks strange. The front ones are just claws - but this one almost looks like a little finger with a claw


----------



## guest185

I didn't even know they could grow at the back?!?!! mine don't have any there lol - why do some have them and some don't?


----------



## Brodysmom

I haven't heard of a back dewclaw either. Does he have both of them? I'd make sure and cut that nail short or it could grow all the way around into the pad. That has happened to some Pyrenees I've seen and Newfies that have the back double dewclaws.


----------



## Aquarius

No he only has it on one back leg - I will get the vet to look at it as it's quite wobbley because it's at the end of the skin thing. His two front ones are claws only and are quite neat to his leg.


----------



## Brodysmom

If he were mine, I'd probably just have it removed. Especially if it seems to be loosely connected. He might get it caught on something, although the possibility of that is remote.


----------



## pam6400

Frankie and Ben both have their front dew claws and they are going to keep them. We have never had a problem, we keep their nails trimmed.


----------



## Aquarius

Brody's mum - yeah I think that is probably what the vet will say - reading back on this thread it is apparently quite painful if they catch them on something and as Biggles one is so wobbley it could well catch.

If it is to be removed, it will probably be when he's neutered, so only one anaesthetic.


----------



## Brodysmom

I think that's what I'd do. Just have it removed when he is neutered. That should be no problem at all. Brody has both his front ones but they don't hang loose or cause any problems at all so he has kept them.


----------



## Aquarius

Yes I would leave Biggles front ones too they are fine!


----------



## TLI

All 3 of mine have their dew claws, and we've never had any problems. But I do know of people that have.


----------

